# Apologies



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello to anyone we saw at Cae Du in Beddgellert this weekend, or on Black Rock Sands on Sunday.

Apologies to anyone stuck behind us as we crawled up the hills around Beddgellert, Betws-y-coed, Portmeirian, Ffestiniog etc. this weekend.

A wonderful weekend was had, Black Rock Sands, were particularly good, and our 2 year old loved the WHR Welsh Highland Railway.

I think though, that the* turbo* on our Ducato Lunar Champ failed as soon as we pulled off the A55 to refuel and do the hilly bit towards Snowdon.
I really wasn't sure if it was just that MH's don't do hills, even having to resort to 1st at times!

It was only when we got back onto motorways, and I could only get (eventually) 60 in 4th (5th just lost speed) that I was absolutely sure we had a problem. (apart from loosing my wing mirror to a Freelander en-route to Portmeirian)

Ah well, at least the weather was kind.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi I lost power on my 2.8jtd and the problem was the large hose from the turbo to the what i think is the intercooler had popped of, because the retaining clip had snapped

The hose runs across the front area of the engine bay and is about 3"

It may be worth checking for cracks or missing clips

Alan H


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As Alan H sugested easy fix if thats your problem..

At least you were at the front of the queue controlling the speed freaks


Dave P


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I had a similar thing a while back on the old van (1.9td peugeot); the pipe had come off - it was only fixed on with a jubilee type screw on clip - the RAC man got under & fixed it back on.


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Alan & Mike,
I did have a look around under the bonnet, hoping to find something like that, nothing presented itself.
Then again, there's not nuch space to see in there; the turbo looked to be on the back of the engine, intercooler is bottom front left, nothing seemed loose; and no 'whooshing' when Mrs P revved the engine either.
One thing did seem strange though; the air filter housing just seems to sit, unattached at the right-hand-side of the engine bay, held in place by the hoses: anyone know if it should be fixed?
It's a 2.3 jtd 110hp 2005 Ducato 15 MWB by the way.

I've just dropped it off at my local diesel specialist PF Jones in Trafford, who might get around to looking at it today...
We've a "'Auto Protect' Motorhome Protect Gold" policy that came with the vehicle when we bought it 2 months ago; so hopefully we can get some expensive parts renewed!
Somehow I doubt the wing mirror will be covered (!) but turbo's are.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We've a "'Auto Protect' Motorhome Protect Gold" policy that came with the vehicle when we bought it 2 months ago; so hopefully we can get some expensive parts renewed! 


I had one of these on a Marquis supplied 2 year old MH with 5000 miles on the clock. I hope that you have more success with your claim than I had with mine. My MH lost the auto facility of the gear box and the engine malfunction lamp was on. The fault was investigated and repaired by my local Renault truck dealer who wouldn't work to their rates, it was faulty glow plugs and the engine ECU had put the gearbox ECU into manual fall back. Autoprotect will only pay garages their "approved" labour rates and their is a list of exclusions as long as your arm, glow plugs being one of them.

You also have to get your garage to investigate the problem on your guarantee of payment and the garage must then report to Auto Protect to get authority to continue.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a 2.3jtd and I am very impressed with the performance. 70 - 80mph easy and +30mpg. The air filter box is fixed down on the right under the bonnet and definately not loose. 

A turbo failure is usually indicated by clouds of smoke from the exhaust, so I would think its likely to be a simple remedy like a loose pipe. 

Keep us informed of the outcome.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I had the same problem on mine. There was a pop and a sound of escaping air. Thought I had a puncture but the steering wasn't affected. Serious lack of power. I pulled over and the AA guy fixed it in 2 minutes. 

Karl


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> One thing did seem strange though; the air filter housing just seems to sit, unattached at the right-hand-side of the engine bay, held in place by the hoses: anyone know if it should be fixed?


The air filter housing sits on 3 rubber bushes that do wobble about a bit maybe giving the impression its not fixed.

I only know because I recently had to remove mine completely to get behind it to change the fuel filter 8O

Trevor


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

I may have mentioned this before, but my Mercedes based Hymer had the same symptoms - in addition, when revving the engine, the inlet hose could be seen to be collapsing inward.
To cut a long story...

It was the actuator arm to the variable-vane turbo - the "E"-clip had come off so the turbo was always in the wrong mode.

I bought a kit of ~ 200 E-clips, and not a single one was the right size :evil: 

So I stripped a short length of heavy duty mains lead (2mm) and fashioned a "tourniquet" from the copper wire. :wink:


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone, for your suggestions; no news from the garage, they're apparently missing an essential part: a round tuit!

Hopefully tomorrow; to have a chance of getting it back for the planned weekend trip to Angelsey.:roll: 

I was tempted to go back and have a better look for a loose hose; so as not to incur costs for something so simple.
They reckoned it could be a number of things; possibly injectors / fuel pump etc, etc. and did say that when a hose comes off at the turbo it tends to sound as if the exhaust is badly holed. I'd not noticed any such noise. Likewise, no smoke, or hissing.

Time, and diagnosis will presumably tell.

I do recall, Trevor, that the filter housing was sat on what looked like what might have been 3 rubber bushes; but was definately not attached. I'll look into this.

And yes, Twinky, up until now I was very happy; impressed even with performance, a nicer drive than my Merc Vito 109 to be honest (aside from body roll, and the chattering of cutlery and plates etc!) I guess that's mainly the extra 20hp although the Vito does have a 6th gear...

Will update as soon as I know. :?


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

thePassants said:


> and did say that when a hose comes off at the turbo it tends to sound as if the exhaust is badly holed.


Engine note was a little deeper on mine but nothing like a blown exhaust.
I looked under the bonnet and couldn't see the pipe that was off as it was sitting right up against the metal pipe bit it was supposed to be snugged over.

Karl


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

twinky said:


> I have a 2.3jtd and I am very impressed with the performance. 70 - 80mph easy and +30mpg. The air filter box is fixed down on the right under the bonnet and definately not loose.
> 
> A turbo failure is usually indicated by clouds of smoke from the exhaust, so I would think its likely to be a simple remedy like a loose pipe.
> 
> Keep us informed of the outcome.


Have to say that I would question your 30+mpg on a 2.3jtd luton front at 70 to 80mph. Not possible, average fuel consumption of any turbo Luton front will be 23.5 to 24 mpg at average 60mph. Even low profile would struggle to achieve 30+ at 60- 70mph.
Gerry


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

indeed:
I'd assumed twinky meant either / or, not both at the same time (presumably!?).


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

GerryD said:


> twinky said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2.3jtd and I am very impressed with the performance. 70 - 80mph easy and +30mpg. The air filter box is fixed down on the right under the bonnet and definately not loose.
> ...


Oooooopppppps here I go again - engaging mouth before brain    .

You are right Gerry I have just recalculated and realised my figures are based on the assumption that its got a 13 gallon tank. Am I right in assuming its a 80litre tank? If so its around 25mpg.

So I'll have to say its crap then and would advise you never get one. 8)


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

OK; so, the garage phoned mid-morning today to say they'd plugged it in and no error codes were stored, and no warning lights were on on the dash.
They went on to say, they didn't really 'do' turbo's, and to start taking injectors etc out would get costly and maybe not find the problem. The diagnostic had cost £45.
I pointed out I'd said I suspected the turbo when I'd brought it in; why had they not said so then?

He said he'd have a bit more of a look, all the hoses were fine but he'd try to see if anything else looked amiss.

I made my way over to the garage, by which time he'd found a linkage between a diaphragm and the turbo dangling un-attached.
Connecting this back up seems to have solved the problem: appears to have been the waste-gate acctuator.

When the garage phoned the policy provider; they said: "not covered" as no parts had been replaced; I had to pay the now £120 bill.

The wording in the policy says: turbocharger (when original equipment) is covered.

Needless to say, I feel a succinct letter coming on; probably including the £700. quotation the garage have given me for "replacement of turbocharger", as well as the invoice I paid for "repair to turbocharger waste-gate".

The plot thickens.

Oh, and I then smashed the rear light by reversing into the garage's fork-lift truck. They've ordered me a replacement at cost.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

At least you won't be holding everybody up now :wink: :wink:   

Alan H


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What an expensive diagnosis.

Cheeer up old mate when all is fixed you will soon forget this experiance and enjoy your mh.
Just put 25 year old son in law on policy for mh. My fear he races motor cycles

Dave P


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Aye, back to 80mph @ 30mpg ;-)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

When the garage phoned the policy provider; they said: "not covered" as no parts had been replaced; I had to pay the now £120 bill.

The wording in the policy says: turbocharger (when original equipment) is covered.

Needless to say, I feel a succinct letter coming on; probably including the £700. quotation the garage have given me for "replacement of turbocharger", as well as the invoice I paid for "repair to turbocharger waste-gate".

:[/quote]

That is the Auto Protect that I have grown to know. They are an 'expensive' joke as are most of these insurance based warranties . John Cross has posted on here several times that these policies need the support of the providing dealer to have much chance of them paying out.
I replaced the MH I had covered with them after 10 months. I have just got an invite from them to renew my policy for a further year at a cost of £350.


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm thinking that I'll ask them either to pay up; or refund the full premium.
If their position is that such work is not covered, then mine is that the policy is mis-leading and was therfore mis-sold.

Also, if this is their usual retort to a claim, I'm sure the ombusman (sp?) is no stranger to them.

Anyone had any such correspondance with them?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-52588-.html f or my original post and peter's response.

ray


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

1st step you must complain to the chief executive of Auto Protect - find details here: FSA Register

If you are not satisfied complain the the Financial Ombudsman Service.

I bet they are 'known' to the FOS. If they have already had more than the 'free' allocation of complaints it will cost them more than your claim to defend it.


----------

